# Operahouse in sunset



## janok (Dec 9, 2011)

Oslo Operahouse at half past three. There are few hours of light in Oslo these days. All pictures taken with 5 exposures and processed thru Photomatix.




Opera in sunset by janokiese, on Flickr




Opera in sunset by janokiese, on Flickr




Opera in sunset by janokiese, on Flickr

__________________
Jan O. Kiese | main blog *Photo4dummies* or visit my *Facebook* page


----------



## tM1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 13, 2011)

Great reflections in the first one!


----------



## Bynx (Dec 13, 2011)

Excellent processing.


----------



## dylanstraub (Dec 15, 2011)

#1 just blows me away.


----------

